# Happy Friday the 13th!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A day to celebrate being superstitious. Here is a little article listing reasons why 13 is considered unlucky. I found number 8 to be interesting since the number of letters in my first and last names is (gasp) 13

http://mentalfloss.com/article/23266/13-reasons-people-think-number-13-unlucky


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, Ha! Cute cartoon. Happy Friday the 13th, Peeps! I am SOOO glad I am off today.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lucky you darlin', I had to work!


----------

